# Target took my direct deposit back.



## Gimmick (Oct 24, 2020)

I began orientation on the 6th schedule was tues thru fri 3:30pm to 2am but the first week were 5hr days besides orientation which was 8hrs. So first week was hard then the full days were too much. Thousands of boxes half over 30lbs. I then hurt my shoulder trying to load a pallet of approximately 500lbs of water and laundry detergent. I tried to keep it to myself thinking it's just minor pain. Long story short I quit as the TL walked me out he told me to use workday app to resign. This was last Friday. I had worked 2 weeks first weeks pay never deposited found out Monday right after I had finally resigned through the app that a paper check for my first week was at front desk. I then asked if I could come get it she asked if I had resigned I told her yes just before I called you. She said no you cant come on the property I will mail it to you. I've had several checks go missing from my mail box so for next 3 days waited then my bank shows a deposit on the 20th my check get to me on 21st I go to deposit it and I'm account shows $448 deposit had been taken back I deposit $395 from the mailed check which was the hours for my first week. I call HR the same lady who told me my first weeks pay was at the front desk now tells me that check is my final pay. I explained exactly what she told me 2 days prior and that I'm still owed 23hrs and 4hrs of that is OT. She puts me on hold then comes back and says she is trying to straighten it out she will call me back later that day. She never called. I'm about to go to the labor board. What tf is wrong with this place.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 24, 2020)

Sorry about your Pay issues . But you should have known you weren’t made for that kind work and applied for different positions in the store . Or you could have asked to be transferred in a different department.


----------



## StaticSun (Oct 24, 2020)

We do not perform HR related services. Please contact your local HR.


----------

